

Paperless Post: Why We Patched Node.js - akahn
http://dev.paperlesspost.com/blog/2012/01/17/why-we-patched-node-dot-js/

======
joshbaptiste
Ah the power of opensource.. This post exemplifies why I love open sourced
projects, as stated the maintainers knew of the bug but it fell to the wayside
and this fine gentlemen took it upon himself to fix it. We have to fight
Oracle/Cisco to come up with patches for small subtle bugs at work. If the bug
is not critical/widespread patches take forever.

~~~
mrb_bk
It was fun, thanks for your comment!

